# please tell me what more can i do so that my black molly fries grow better?



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

my baby mollies are 4 to 6 months old and they have not even become 1 inch so i would like to know what am i missing or what am i doing wrong. please read this data and tell me what is wrong or missing

aquarium size- 60 litres( 15 gallon)
temperature- 30 to 32 c
number of fishes- 10(black molly fries)
feeding times- 3 times each day
food which i feed them- blood worms and flakes
water change- once in a month

i have not got any filter in my aquarium and i have not kept any live plants,sand or stones. there are no other fishes with my black mollies in the aquarium.

if you think i am doing anything wrong anything which i can do more than please tell so that my fishes grow faster.thank you


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Make sure your tank temp is at least 79 degrees, feed spirulina based flakes, and add some salt, about a tablespoon per gallon. That should do the trick.*


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Hi again Sam. The answer is still the same. Do lots of water changes and feed well. The fish need to get out from under the hormones in the water and need to eat well to grow. This works with almost any livebearer at all. I am clueless on egg layers but it may work for them too.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

well yes now i think i am going to change my aquarium water 2 times a week. or maybe sometimes weekly.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Weekly should be a minimum. When feeding 3 times a day you should change 2 to 3 times a week.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

well i dont have a lot of choices of market food so i am feeding them only flakes,pellets and bloodwarms. but i dont know what more i can feed. i dont have any place near my house where there is daphnia,shrimps and all those things so i get limited things to feed them.


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

well you could always get into hatching brine shrimp


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Another option for live food is mosquito larvae. When the weather is warm, any container that gathers rain water will have mosquito larvae in it less than a week later. A typical fish net will catch plenty to feed your fish and will give them a much needed boost of live food. Don't forget the water changes, they are key to decent growth.


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

Good quality flake food should be adequate on it's own, plus some plant material or algae in the tank for them to graze on if you can add a few live plants. 

Mine get to an inch in size quite fast and I only feed flake food or guppy granules, plus the plants that are in the tanks. 

You need to do a lot of water changes, as mentioned, to increase growth rate -adding a filter will help keep the water clean which is essential for fry growth. I've kept them in small tanks with no filter before (when I was a kid) and from memory, they grew really slowly or never really got any bigger than 2cm in size, that was in a really small tank though.


----------



## guppycrazy (Apr 11, 2012)

hi 
just feed 4 times aday and u should be ok


----------



## guppycrazy (Apr 11, 2012)

JIM said:


> *Make sure your tank temp is at least 79 degrees, feed spirulina based flakes, and add some salt, about a tablespoon per gallon. That should do the trick.*


good advice
:fish-in-bowl:*c/p**r2:animated_fish_swimm:fish9::betta:


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

When I grow out livebearer fry, I filter heavily and feed twice daily. I change 25% minumum every three days or so. Once they get to juvenile size (1.5 inches at 3 months with filtration and water changes), I cut back to my regular once daily, with once per week water changes.
Your baby mollies, at that age, are probably stunted. With no filtration, you would have needed daily water changes. Their growth has been stopped by dirty water and I don't think you can do much about it now.
Try to avoid bloodworms with herbivores - they lack fibre and can be hard to digest for plant eating fish. But food is not a problem - lack of water changes is. If I had time, I would change 25% daily on fry of all species. The difference in growth rates with water changes is shocking.


----------

